# CALLING ALL LUBERJOCKS AND JOCKETTS IN PORTLAND OREGON AREA



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey folks
I seem to get a lot of Pms from people coming to or through Portland wanting to know about woodworking resources in the area such as were to buy wood,were can the rent shop time and any thing and every thing relating to woodworking in the Portland area. I received one today from fellow LJer SteviePete AKA
Steve Johnsen . Steve Lives in Wisconsin and his daughter lives in Portland Oregon , Steve is going to visit his daughter between Dec 26 and Jan 2nd and whats to build his daughter a bed . To make it easier here is part of his Pm

"My daughter Jessica just bought a house in Portland. She is a teacher at a Waldorf school in Portland and has a burnin' for learn'n. She has constructed a strip kayak, beginning carver and is gathering some hand and power tools for increasingly difficult projects. The issue at hand is that they have no bed. I have plans (approved of course) for an arts and crafts queen sized bed and will be in Portland for a week between Christmas and New Years. I would like to gather the materials and hardware, arrange shop space and begin machining the stock while I'm there.

Could you recommend possible resources for shop or machine rental-(I will probably buy a small table sawfor her) jointer, planer and mortising machine are first priority. Machine sanding drums, disks or belts come next?

I would like to use 8/4 QSWO and would need to purchase it in Oregon. Tough to fit those 7 footers in a carry-on bag. I am familiar with Gilmer Woods (but I have two sheds full of lumber - including QSWO and most everything else-nothing fancy but paid only lowball prices for it. Yes, I'm cheap.) Looks like air-dried would work if it has been stored indoors for one season. If you are from the "Don't Cheap Charlie the Wood School" I would understand. Recommend the best sources in your experience.

Finally, If you have regional contacts for Jessica to meet other WWs/Carvers, Schools, Guilds and Clubs. I would be grateful to pass those along to her. I appreciate the time you have already taken to read this and hope you are able to help out."

So I was hoping LJers in the area might be able to help steve find what he needs since I'm about 200 miles south of portland. I would have had him come to my shop but that's a 3 hour drive from Portland.

I hope we can help !

Jim

http://lumberjocks.com/SteviePete


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Well I am in the middle of the state farther from Portland then you are *Jim* or *Steve* would be welcome to use my shop for as long as he needed free of charge of course. My shop isn't equipped as well as many others but I have enough equipment to do some of the work and plenty of work space.


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

I drive to Portland all the time. My daugher lives there. I can bring some burl if you want accent pieces. Just let me know
Greg


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

There is an excellent supplier just up the street from where I work at the airport. He supplies the wood for Woodcrafters and Woodcraft. Minimum retail purchase $100.00. I will get the name and phone number and PM Stevie. I will see what I can find as far as tool / space. He's welcome to use my garage shop but I don't have a planner or router table. I do have an accurate table saw, jointer, spindle sander, band saw, drill press.
Of course there would be no charge for the use of my tools and garage (unheated). Let me know. I have a small pickup and can help him get supplies.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont have much for power tool but will be glad for them to use my shop


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not in the area….but was quite moved by the wonderful offers…..I am constantly reminded here what a great group of followers that this hobby attracts….and this site.

Needless to say…if you somehow get pushed down south a bit (errr…quite a bit - I would say) I would be more than happy to assist in any way I could.


----------



## Drewskie (Jun 27, 2009)

Jim,

There is a couple of places to buy wood up here. For the proffesional wood worker i recomend Lumber products and Emerson hardwood, though there are a few retail wood seller like WoodCrafters and Cross Cut hardwoods. I tend to stay away from the retail sellers unless i just need a board or two because the pile is allways picked over and the hefty mark ups at least 25%.
If your looking to puchase power tools i allways recomend craigslist, there always plenty of tools looking for homes at less than new prices. If your just looking to S4S your rough lumber i could extend my shop to you for a couple hours . I'm returning from So Cal on the 27.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's one I found myself I've already sent it to Steve. It's a pretty interesting concept.

http://www.portlandtechshop.com/


----------



## Drewskie (Jun 27, 2009)

Jim, 
Anouther thought if you buy from Tree Products i know the deliver in my area. Secondly talking to my brother, his father-inlaw Tal Blakenship recently took a class from you, small world. Let me know if you need help any more help navigating the portland wood working seen.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Drewskie 
Tree products is north of me about 60 miles so I don't use them much. It is a small world Tal and his wife are great folks and seem very interested in all aspects of woodworking. I guess Steve is still looking for a good and cheaper source of wood.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is the supplier that I spoke of earlier: http://www.moxonhardwoods.com/
It's just off I205 south of Portland airport.


----------



## Drewskie (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, i second that Moxon hardwoods is a great source. Althoug you should defitly call them and find there availibility on your quartered white oak and talk to them about the quanity that you may need. They work as a broker mostly selling to bigger suppliers as an importer. For small quanities they usualy have to break open a unit, i don't think that they have a problem with that, I have pucahed as little as 100 BF from them. My old employer used to by units of flat white oak and cherry and i can tell you the quality of the lumber was allways above average most of the time just amazing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I glad to see the community getting involved in this project. I hope it all comes together.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Jim,

I am no where near Portland, but I just wanted to comment on how impressed I am with the effort that LJ community puts into helping each other. You in particular seem like one good guy.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are a couple of places that I buy lumber from:
Goby Walnut & Western Hardwoods
Crosscut Hardwoods
Hardwood Industries

As for schools and Guilds, she can check out Northwest Woodworking Studio (I have taken a couple of classes at the school and I'm currently enrolled in their Mastery program) and the Guild of Oregon Woodworkers.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jim 
Thanks for the info. Gary's a great guy and a well know talent ,I would also Recommend the Northwest Woodworking Studio. It must be great to be in the Mastery program.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In cass you missed it here is an update as to were Steve is at.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/12282


----------



## schaney (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a membership industrial arts shop in Portland called ShopPeople , they are east of the river on Grant. I know they offer weekly memberships.

Shop People is on the Artsy end of the specturm and Portland TechShop (in Beaverton) is on the high tech end.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll add to the recommendations for Moxon Hardwoods. Excellent selection, very helpful and decent prices. I am on a 2 week break and can offer up transporting wood with my truck. I am very close to Moxon.


----------

